# Sibelius: triplet notation



## Nils Neumann (May 17, 2018)

Hey there,
I imported a midi file in Sibelius and the notation of the triplets is horrible.
looks like that:




is there any way to get them to look like that without hours of work?




They only way I'm aware of, needs to delete every bar in the score and re enter the notes:/


----------



## bryla (May 17, 2018)

Yup, that's unfortunately the way you do it.


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 17, 2018)

bryla said:


> Yup, that's unfortunately the way you do it.


hm... but thank you for the answer.


----------



## fixxer49 (May 17, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


> Hey there,
> I imported a midi file in Sibelius and the notation of the triplets is horrible.
> looks like that:
> 
> ...


You cannot edit the MIDI file before importing?


----------



## resound (May 17, 2018)

Try messing with the "simple/moderate/complex" settings when you import the midi. Otherwise you can use the Split Tuplet plugin, which still takes time but is at least faster than re-inputting.


----------



## Vardaro (May 18, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


> Hey there,
> I imported a midi file in Sibelius and the notation of the triplets is horrible.
> looks like that:
> 
> ...


One can always re-beam things, but I'm not sure what will happen to the figure 3's.


----------

